

Innovations For Poor Farmers - vicpara
http://www.gatesnotes.com/Development/Innovation

======
vicpara
I like the fact that it frames the term "innovative" in a space where maybe
very few expect it. My first intuition was toward some fancy tech or smart
materials. I was surprised to find out innovative for them means tackling
mundane and trivial big problems in cheaper and more effective way: like more
fine tuned crops for the type of land or milk jug. I love this guy!

------
slashnull
A cheap, reliable, simple milk jug design, mass-produced until the marginal
cost just vanishes.

Educational fucking videos. Understanding the conditions where food is
cultivated. Growing stronger crops.

This is just beautifully simple, realistic and down-to-earth.

